# Caltopo.com



## Gypsybones (Nov 26, 2017)

Have any of y'all ever herd of caltopo.com? I learned about this just recently and although I stealth camp, the majority of the time, this is a useful tool for those of you on the move with vehicles. 

Capitol let's you find BLM, national forest, private, and state game lands. This will help you find free/dispersed camping and give you layouts of a whole slew of different options. 
It's a free website that unfortunately, doesn't have an app yet. 

Check it out and see if it helps out when trying to figure out where to stop for the night. Works really well for visiting National Parks that you have to pay for camping.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 26, 2017)

Great resource! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 27, 2017)

That site is awesome! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Tude (Nov 27, 2017)

@Kal this may be of interest to you.


----------



## Kal (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks @Tude


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

awesome! this will be nice in the bus for sure thank you @Gypsybones


----------

